# Man convicted of killing R.I. cop with officer's own gun inside police HQ gets life



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

PROVIDENCE, R.I. -- A man convicted of killing a Providence detective inside a police station with the officer's own gun was sentenced Tuesday to life in prison without parole. "Civilized society needs to be protected from the likes of Esteban Carpio," Superior Court Judge Robert Krause said in imposing the maximum under state law.

Carpio, 28, was found guilty in June in the 2005 killing of Detective Sgt. James Allen, who was shot twice at close range in a struggle that broke out while Carpio was being questioned about the stabbing of an elderly woman. Carpio escaped out a third-floor window but was captured about an hour later. 
A jury rejected his insanity defense. 
"I am truly, honestly, sincerely sorry. Please forgive me," Carpio said in asking the judge for mercy. 
Allen, 50, was a veteran police officer and married father of two teenage daughters. 
Prosecutor Paul Daly had asked for the maximum sentence, saying Carpio's adulthood had been consumed with crime. "There is no simply no reason to believe that this leopard will ever change its spots," Daly said.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

excellent.............


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*This is swift justice. Has this happened in Mass, the pre-trial motions would still be going on and pieces of evidence would be tossed by the liberal black robed hacks which make up 60% of our judiciary. *

*Glad to see there is some justice elsewhere in the world. Since "Old Sparky" isn't an option, I guess the HOLE will have to do.*

_"I am truly, honestly, sincerely sorry. Please forgive me," Carpio said in asking the judge for mercy._

*Notice he didn't say one word of this to Detective Allens family. He only said it to gain points with Judge Robert Krause* *which didn't help him one bit. Finally a jurist who gets it right. *

*I hope Carpio gets Leprosy and they shave off a bit of his hide every month till there's nothing left of his sorry ass. *


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Piece of shit, may he rott.


----------



## Tom236 (Mar 17, 2006)

Good thing Deval is tied up running for office, he would probably try to help this low life.


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

I hope this A$$HOLE rots in jail. To bad rhode Island didn't have an electric chair.


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147 (Aug 28, 2005)

Have a nice 60 years f*ckhead....


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Thing that sucks is that he is probably a hero in jail. Wish somebody would give him the Jeffery Dahmer treatement in the bathroom. Too bad.. That detective seemed like a really good guy.. 

I guess that beating he got when he got arrested will have to do.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I hope he gets shanked


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

He's still serving his 300+ day in segregation (solitary, for you movie watchers) for a spitting incident. The ACI Administration has made it clear the book will be thrown at him for every act of misconduct.... fucking prick that he is.....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

make sure he's in a cell with some guy thats 6-9 350lbs and a very anti-social disposition.he'll need to scab plenty of grease from the machineshop


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

It's nice to hear about some justice for the Allen family. This piece of garbage can finally be forgotten!


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

That's a shame...he was so photogenic.









</IMG>

See ya scumbag!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Vader said:


> That's a shame...he was so photogenic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and to think he could have had a career in the NHL


----------

